# 26" V-Brake Rims



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in the process of restoring my old trek, and trying to find a good rim to use. I currently have a pair of alexrims DM-20's (got these on the super-cheap. I believe they were OEM on a 2002ish rockhopper).

I'm looking for something that's still relatively cheap but lighter. Stans has the 26" 355 vbrake rims on sale for $40, but only in a 28 hole configuration. Since there is no weight limit posted for these I'm kind of shying away, especially because of the spoke count (I'm 220 without gear and normally use 32 spoke wheels). I've also been looking at the mavic XC-717 vbrake model - these look a bit easier to find in a 32 spoke configuration, and it *seems* they can be run tubeless (this is not a requirement, but I would consider it a bonus). The third option I'm looking at is the velocity aeroheat rim.

I will mostly be using this bike on smooth singletrack, but in PA so there are bound to be some rocks/roots. If I ride anything especially rocky I will probably be on my 29er. Does anyone have experience with the mavics or velocities (or experience that indicates I would be OK with the 355's)?

Any other wheel recommendations are also welcome. Looking for anything vbrake compatible that will be an upgrade from the DM20's (shooting for 450 grams or lighter but I'm more flexible than I'd like the wheels to be).


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

WTB Dual Duty XC are 440g a rim, and use the Global Bead Seat which really locks in the tire bead if you want to convert to tubeless.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

As long as you stick with tires that are 2.25" or less (IMHO) I think the 717 is a nice XC rim. If you want to run wider tires, I would look into something wider like a Rhyno Lite


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys (could've sworn I replied to this before). Good to know that the mavics can handle some load - I figured since they aren't really in weight weenie territory they should be fine but you never know. I'll add the Dual Duty's to my list (the price is certainly right) but I'd prefer to get something welded if I can.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not the lightest, but I have a wheelset built up with Salsa Gordos and have ZERO problems with my wheels since... I could trash Mavic Crosslands pretty easily (the reason I had custom built). The Gordos are also nice and wide.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow those are seriously wide. Probably a bit heavy for what I need (the bike in question is a 1996 trek, and I doubt it has clearance for much more than a 2.25" - I usually run 2.0 or 2.1's on it) but I'm glad you mentioned Salsa. I rode a set of their Delgado Cross rims on my Karate Monkey for a while and they felt pretty bulletproof. I like their understated look for an older bike too.

Turns out they make a 26" version I wasn't aware of - this may be the new leader.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I run 2.1 and 2.2 on the rims and they have come ALIVE with the wider rim. If I weighed a bit less, I would have gone for the Delgado for the weight savings... not a bad, pretty inexpensive choice.


----------

